# 100mg Morphine???



## BoB772420 (Aug 8, 2008)

i got a bunch of free 100mg morphines im sure there real i looked them up online they have a M on one side and a 100 on the other i was wondering how many it would take to fuck me up if i pop them,can you snort them? and around how much do they sell for?


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

yes they will fuck you up. i used to do the blueish colored 100's. i think you must suck the coating off to snort them or they gum up. the 100's are pretty strong to some people but they really dont affect me much.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 8, 2008)

I wouldnt take the whole 100mg. Start around 40. That will fuck you up


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 8, 2008)

there white ones i think they might be time realese ones is there a way to take it off? or are the white ones not time release? also im sellin them for $15 each do you think thats good? im trying to hook people up so they keep comin to me but i also want to make a profit


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll take ten...


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 8, 2008)

Seen a lot of morphine, but none marked M/100. Don't see it on my PDR either? I didn't think they'd make 100 mg. dose.
Pill Identifier - Drugs.com


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 8, 2008)

mrfishy you are an idiot they definetly do make 100mg morphine and the pill is white and has a M with a box around it with a 100 on the other side look them up dumbass


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 8, 2008)

look here mrfishy Google Image Result for http://pharmaceuticals.mallinckrodt.com/_attachments/ProductPhotos/109-Morphine%20ER%20Tabs%20100mg.jpg

100mg morphines


----------



## human8 (Aug 8, 2008)

100's are for cancer patients. I took one and puked in the morning. I hate opiates.


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 8, 2008)

Take 4-5, BoB.


----------



## DryGrain (Aug 8, 2008)

heh, I just did one of those this morning. I'm not going to tell you how, though. (hint, i didn't snort or eat it)


they are fucking awesome.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 8, 2008)

DryGrain said:


> heh, I just did one of those this morning. I'm not going to tell you how, though. (hint, i didn't snort or eat it)
> 
> 
> they are fucking awesome.


Gotta love that 97% absorption rate, eh?
How's your ass feel?


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 8, 2008)

Hah!

Wtf was that all about? 
He must be coming down...


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 8, 2008)

i also just got some generic 10mg valumes how much do you think they would sell for? is $3 each good? and about how many do you think it would take to fuck you up?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2008)

well, if ya didn't eat it or snort it then you shot it. unless you're an addict, 100 mg would put you in the hospital or morgue. a more realistic dose is about 20 mg. are these dilaudid?


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 8, 2008)

a 100mg one wouldnt do that because the ones i have are time release my friend poped a whole one and just got fucked up for a while is there a way to take the time release off so you would only have to do like 1/4 of it to get fucked up? if you snort it does it stop the time release?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2008)

cooking the crushed pills like it's smack will take care of the time release.


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 8, 2008)

yea but after doing that the only way to take it would be injecting it right?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2008)

you could still eat it.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 8, 2008)

Put it two inches up your ass dude... 97% absorption rate. You're welcome.


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 8, 2008)

what the fuck are you talking about 97% absorption rate?????


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2008)

Benassi said:


> Put it two inches up your ass dude... 97% absorption rate. You're welcome.


LOL!!! funny but true.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

parachuting, never got into that myself but whatever floats your boat haha.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 8, 2008)

I've never done it... But for some reason, a lot of people I know are into it for Xtc n shit.

The things people will do for a better high.


----------



## unema (Aug 9, 2008)

hey hardass you just slam that shit, like 10 pills at once then slAng dAt sHiT like aLL daY bRo $$ gEa gEa cAsH mOnEy $$$4$4$44$


----------



## Benassi (Aug 9, 2008)

unema said:


> hey hardass you just slam that shit, like 10 pills at once then slAng dAt sHiT like aLL daY bRo $$ gEa gEa cAsH mOnEy $$$4$4$44$


Oh you gotta be shittin' me...


----------



## sb101 (Aug 9, 2008)

morphine was alright...i was in an ambulance going into shock so i don't think i got the full experience of it...


----------



## sb101 (Aug 9, 2008)

unema said:


> hey hardass you just slam that shit, like 10 pills at once then slAng dAt sHiT like aLL daY bRo $$ gEa gEa cAsH mOnEy $$$4$4$44$



haha make that cheez


----------



## SenorSanteria (Aug 9, 2008)

BoB772420 said:


> what the fuck are you talking about 97% absorption rate?????


Shoving that shit up your ass is the most effective way to get the full dose, short of shooting it. Its more effective than snorting or eating. 

But you gotta stick a finger up your butt.

Your call.


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 10, 2008)

SenorSanteria said:


> Shoving that shit up your ass is the most effective way to get the full dose, short of shooting it. Its more effective than snorting or eating.
> 
> But you gotta stick a finger up your butt.
> 
> Your call.


o alright lol definetly not doin it that way


----------

